# Honeybees on Purple Sage



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

A short clip of honey bees foraging on Purple Sage.
They don't appear to be collecting any pollen, so it must be a nectar source only.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_sage


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

Short? That was an understatement. Barely got my browser open.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

DeepCreek said:


> Short? That was an understatement. Barely got my browser open.


Sorry, my internet is slow and a five second 1080p video that is +20mb takes a bit of time to upload to Youtube.
I lowered the quality and added a bunch more footage of bees working different plants.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?337748-What-s-Blooming


----------

